# Cabbage, how long will it last?



## pacanis

I bought a head of cabbage today. That's a first for me  I had no idea how heavy they were compared to what they look like. Now I know why people were telling me _not_ to core it by giving it a rap on the counter   Anyway, I bought it specifically for one recipe, but have not yet decided when I will be fixing that recipe, only that it will be before I get into the store again, a week tops. So what is the shelf life for a head of cabbage in the refrigerator? I know a head of iceburg lettuce can all of a sudden turn brown when it was fine two days earlier. Does cabbage keep the same way? Should I put it in a ziploc?

Thanks


----------



## sparrowgrass

Cabbage keeps much, much longer than lettuce.  Think weeks instead of days.

After you cut it, wrap it as tightly as you can with plastic wrap or, even better, vacuum seal it.  The cut surface may turn black, but just slice the black part off, the rest will be fine.


----------



## pacanis

I _love_ something that lasts weeks instead of days. Super!

Thanks!


----------



## BreezyCooking

I don't even bother wrapping cabbage - I just leave it loose in the crisper drawer.  It lasts what seems like FOREVER.  Whenever I need some, I just slice off & discard the thin outer layer & go to it.  The rest of the head is perfectly fresh & tasty.


----------



## Constance

Same here...it will go at least two months in the crisper drawer. People used to harvest it in the fall and store it all winter in the cellar.


----------



## pacanis

Two months?!!! I'm in love with this stuff already! 
The coleslaw mix I bought last week didn't even last that long in the unopened bag 
This could be my new veggie to replace corn on the cob through the winter, I just need to develop a taste for it  I only eat it in colseslaw or pigs in the blanket, which is what I bought it for. Now I'll start making my own slaw mix though. Just need to get a recipe for the right mixture. Cool


----------



## GotGarlic

If you're looking for another way to use some of it, it's also good in Asian stir-fry, very thinly sliced.


----------



## Michael in FtW

And .... you can cut the 12-18 larger outer leaves from the core, blanch and shock, make cabbage rolls with cooked rice/ground meat/onion/etc, then either steam or bake with a tomato sauce. 

You can use the rest to make braised pork chops/country style pork ribs with cabbage. Cook up the cabbage with a little brown sugar and vinegar and you have sweet sour cabbage ... even better with the pork - and you can add some sliced apple, too.

I've also had potato/onion/cabbage pierogi ...

Then, you have spring rolls, egg rolls ....

Although cabbage keeps for a long time ... you can also use it up real quick!


----------



## dave the baker

Make Runza's. Make a nice white bread dough. Brown ground beef with chopped onions. add lots of finely shredded cabbage. Cook down. Roll out dough and cut into any number of rectangles, put in as much filling as the dough will take, fold over and seal edges with water and clamp shut with times of a fork. Bake as 350 till browned. Variations: add a little marinara sauce and some cheese; just add cheese of your choice; add a little diced dill pickle; use your imagination!!! (google Runza) Theyz goood


----------



## miniman

My wife likes cabbage as a base instead of rice or pasta - much lower in calories.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the ideas.
That sweet and sour cabbage sounds good, and easy.
And I might even give those runza's a try. They sound a lot like ravioli.
The first thing I need to do is get over the smell when it cooks. I think that's why I never ate cabbage rolls, (or pigs in a blanket, or golumpki) as a kid.


----------

